# Versa Boards?



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Looking at those versa boards by liquid logic, I guess they partnered with Native for an angler version.
Does anyone have one of these unique crafts? If so How do you like it?
It sure looks pretty cool and versatile. Here is the link if anyone wants to check them out.
http://liquidlogickayaks.com/versa.cfm


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

That does look pretty neat wonder what they will have on the angler version


----------



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

here is the link for the angler version too:
http://www.austinkayak.com/products/2915/Native-Watercraft-12-3-Versa-Board-Angler.html


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks looks pretty neat


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I like the Versa board too. Serves double duty as paddleboard and a SOT yak.


----------

